# Hello Fellow Haunters



## Predator36 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum,just wanted to introduce myself,my name is Daren.I look forward to sharing and learning new and exciting ideas for one of my ( I am sure yours as well) favorite holidays, Halloween.

Thanks, Daren


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Predator36!

Have fun and take a look around, but be warned, all your free time may suddenly disappear in a haze of prop building!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Predator!! 

If you haven't already...you might want to start thinking about storage space...lots of it! Now that you're here, you're subject to the two big curses...lack of time and severe lack of storage. :frowneton:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Predator36, you will find a home here!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Daren!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to one of the best online Halloween communities!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

